# battery lowering tool socket



## leenuts (Sep 16, 2010)

dont suppose there is anybody near Ware, Hertfordshire that could lend me the battery lowering socket used on cariocas for a quick battery replacement? a quick 10 minute job has now turned out not to be! i "believe" it may have been "tidied away" hmmmmm!!! away this weekend for a week and the hab battery has had it! thanks all. 
lee


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

could you use an ordinary socket set ? obviously with an extension 

are there any caravanners near you maybe their corner steady jack tool is same size?


----------



## leenuts (Sep 16, 2010)

unfortunately not. it has a bar in the receiving part so the socket needs a cut in it. unfortunately i dont have the equipment to knock one up.


----------

